# Fly Fishing Holly Creek



## GP Burdell

I hiked the Emery Creek Trail near Chatsworth this weekend, in the Cohutta WMA.  Driving in that morning, I noticed a lot of guys suiting up to fish Holly Creek, just east of Chatsworth and Eton.  I was going to check with them on my way back out to see how the fishing was on that stream.  When I returned, I was surprised to see that all of the fisherman were gone and that every hole was being used as public swimming pools.  There literally were about 100 people in the stream over the span of a mile.  It's a wonder that any fish are left in that stream.  

Has anyone actually had luck fishing that section?  Is the fishing any good given that level of activity?


----------



## Tightliner

GP Burdell said:


> I hiked the Emery Creek Trail near Chatsworth this weekend, in the Cohutta WMA.  Driving in that morning, I noticed a lot of guys suiting up to fish Holly Creek, just east of Chatsworth and Eton.  I was going to check with them on my way back out to see how the fishing was on that stream.  When I returned, I was surprised to see that all of the fisherman were gone and that every hole was being used as public swimming pools.  There literally were about 100 people in the stream over the span of a mile.  It's a wonder that any fish are left in that stream.
> 
> Has anyone actually had luck fishing that section?  Is the fishing any good given that level of activity?



If you digress yourself to catching fresh stockers, go there early in the morning and chunk some Y2K's. Its full of less educated fish dyeing to be fried up. Once the platoon of the Spanish Armata leaves port, the fish spook up. Also, wont be long till temp takes a toll on the roadside attraction. If your serious bout real trout, put in and fish upstream of the parking lot in the bend of the road. Left fork of Emory holds some wild fish as well as upper Holly. These fish really need to be released if caught (PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!), we need to sustain those sections. If your wanting a meat haul, get to the lower section early before the fence climbers arrive and have at it.


----------



## antnye

Left fork of Emory holds some wild fish as well as upper Holly. These fish really need to be released if caught (PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!) said:
			
		

> X2
> 
> I wish everyone would do this!!!


----------



## Tightliner

antnye said:


> Left fork of Emory holds some wild fish as well as upper Holly. These fish really need to be released if caught (PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> 
> I wish everyone would do this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think we need to petition for a catch n release, artificial only section!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## antnye

Tightliner said:


> antnye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think we need to petition for a catch n release, artificial only section!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## whitetailfreak

On Cohutta you have Conasauga River Artificial DH from Nov. 1 through last Sat in March, and Mountaintown upstream from Hills Lake.


----------



## antnye

whitetailfreak said:


> On Cohutta you have Conasauga River Artificial DH from Nov. 1 through last Sat in March, and Mountaintown upstream from Hills Lake.



They are artificial only but not DH.  Closest is the upper taccoa.  Cohutta needs a DH.  Holly would be awesome.  If they could keep the yahoos with seine nets away.  Buddy of mine seen two guys netting at the bridge earlier this year filling 5 gallon buckets up with fish.  I rarely fish the stocked section but that right there just aint right.


----------



## whitetailfreak

My mistake on the dh on conasauga.  You can tell im in the woods and not on the streams in the fall


----------



## Tightliner

antnye said:


> They are artificial only but not DH.  Closest is the upper taccoa.  Cohutta needs a DH.  Holly would be awesome.  If they could keep the yahoos with seine nets away.  Buddy of mine seen two guys netting at the bridge earlier this year filling 5 gallon buckets up with fish.  I rarely fish the stocked section but that right there just aint right.



The remoteness of the Conasauga and Jacks keeps most of the local yahoos from rapeing the fish. But Holly/Emory is a different story. it is easy access where stricter regulations could make  the upper sections a great wild fish sanctuary. Let em meat haul next to the road but restrict the upper reaches for us who are serious bout wild fish. Look how they raped the CWA years ago. Clear cutting decimated the SAB population . Fortuatly there are still SECRET spots where they remain pristine . Dont ask, I'll never tell!!!!! Fortunatly most dont know how to read a topo and research past logging activities. God bless the Southern App Brookie!!!!!!!!!!!!

Later.......................................


----------

